# Anyone heard of Sperrings Equestrian?



## Annagain (13 July 2020)

I've seen Bex Letts from Sperrings Equestrian in Clapton-in-Gordano being tagged in quite a few Facebook wanted ads recently - most of which are for the sort of horse I'm looking for and most of which say might have something to suit. I've taken from that she must either be a dealer or doing sales livery so I just want to do some homework before contacting her. I've done some searches on the dodgy dealer groups and can't find anything - which I suppose is good as there's nothing bad out there but there's nothing good either! I've also done a bit of general googling and all I can find for Sperrings Equestrian is a website offering livery and arena hire. Does anyone know anything about her please?


----------



## Puzzled (13 July 2020)

I believe it’s  the old Leyland court cross country venue. Haven’t heard anything bad, may be worth posting on some of the Bristol Facebook groups.


----------



## LEC (15 July 2020)

They have started dealing only recently. I think they must have links with another dealer to have so much stock. They are located just off J19 off M5. 
This is probably why you cannot find much info.


----------



## Annagain (16 July 2020)

LEC said:



			They have started dealing only recently. I think they must have links with another dealer to have so much stock. They are located just off J19 off M5.
This is probably why you cannot find much info.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I think I'll contact them but proceed with caution.


----------

